# very early Klein



## Bill Ingraham (Mar 23, 2008)

I bought a 1975 Klein in 1980. My understanding is that this was Klein (Gary's) first year in the business. I cant find a serial number. I want to donate the frame & fork to the Bisbee (Az) bicycle brothel (real name honest) a bike museum. I'm looking for any info you may have regarding the earliest Kleins. I am told that this model was known as the "B" road and sold for around $ 650. Any info much appreciated.  Bill Ingraham


----------

